# Julep Maven Box



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 7, 2011)

I just got my first Sneek Peek Box from Julep Maven today. They sell this box for $19.99 per month, but they sent me this one for free because they're hosting a giveaway for my blog. I lovvveeeee the polish colors (and I didn't even pick them out lol). And they apply SO opaque. Even though the bottles are smaller, you only need one coat, so they will still last awhile. Julep = 8ml and OPI = 15ml. But it's 1 coat vs 2 coats, so you'll use about the same amount of product.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2011)

I love that blue, it reminds me of Time Traveler from Cult Nails. I have a subscription with them - got my first box in November for $5 (after tax it was a little under $7). Got my December box and it was slightly under $22. I do like the colors from it but I'm not certain I like the formula. I did try on one color recently on an unmanicured nail simply to see how it looks and by the next day it had completely chipped and flaked. The downside, as you pointed it, it's roughly half the size of OPI, China Glaze or Sinful Color's main polishes. Basically it's the same size as a Zoya mini sent in a Birchbox.





I'm sticking with them one more month but honestly I'm not blown away by their polishes.


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 7, 2011)

I looked at their website.  Is nail polish all you get in your sub box each month?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 7, 2011)

You get polish and then random mani-pedi type products. Like lotions, scrubs, etc.
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked at their website.  Is nail polish all you get in your sub box each month?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2011)

It may also depend on which style you fall into. My daughter's style is "It Girl" (I got her one for her birthday since it was only $5 + tax, live in WA). My style is American Beauty. She didn't get a box this month because I skipped it (didn't feel like paying another $21). My first bag that came in November was a makeup bag, one polish and lip gloss. My December box had one nail polish, the top coat and a body cream. GirlyEnthusiast and I both have referrals - well I know I do - so if you want to try them if you don't mind.... It's in my blog in the disclaimers section and in the subscriptions section. If not you can go to http://www.julep.com/ and subscribe. If you go through the referral I get credited $15. I don't know if Girly has one or not.






GirlyEnthusiast do you have any $5 promo codes? The one I have came on December 1 and it's *WELCOMEMV5*. Get the first box for only $5 (plus tax if applicable).


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 7, 2011)

Well yours is better than mine LOL. Julep gave me the code "girlyenthusiast" so people can get their first box for $9.99 and if I refer 10 people I get a year of boxes. I didn't know they had $5 codes.. I'm gonna ask for one of those!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It may also depend on which style you fall into. My daughter's style is "It Girl" (I got her one for her birthday since it was only $5 + tax, live in WA). My style is American Beauty. She didn't get a box this month because I skipped it (didn't feel like paying another $21). My first bag that came in November was a makeup bag, one polish and lip gloss. My December box had one nail polish, the top coat and a body cream. GirlyEnthusiast and I both have referrals - well I know I do - so if you want to try them if you don't mind.... It's in my blog in the disclaimers section and in the subscriptions section. If not you can go to http://www.julep.com/ and subscribe. If you go through the referral I get credited $15. I don't know if Girly has one or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## hyperchildx3 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've tried two Julep boxes so far and so far I'm not impressed. Out of four colors that I got, I only really liked one of them (which is saying a lot because each time, I sifted through all the style sets). And in the case of each of the polishes that I received, none of them were full-on opaque after just 1 coat (which I didn't expect anyway, but I don't think anyone should go into it with that expectation). And in the end, I just don't think the quality of their products are worth the price especially considering that they're only about half the size of Essie and OPI.

Another thing that I would like to warn everyone about is Julep's customer service. While trying to skip my December box, I received an email that they didn't have my info anymore...  which I am really uncomfortable with considering that they had my credit card info.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 7, 2011)

Really? Both of mine were super opaque full coverage.. like literally 1 dip into the bottle covered my nail completely. Maybe it varies from shade to shade.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 7, 2011)

Aww Jennifer from Julep read my mind. She just changed my referral code to $5 for your first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well yours is better than mine LOL. Julep gave me the code "girlyenthusiast" so people can get their first box for $9.99 and if I refer 10 people I get a year of boxes. I didn't know they had $5 codes.. I'm gonna ask for one of those!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 7, 2011)

oooh I really like that nude polish!


----------



## katana (Dec 8, 2011)

The polish shades look pretty, but is it really worth the $21 for the box?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2011)

$21 for me since I'm in WA state as is Julep so I'm charged the state's sales tax. No idea if other states are charged a sales tax for their state or not. I know Oregon is not since they don't have sales tax.


----------



## singer422 (Dec 13, 2011)

Did anyone receive the Julep Maven December box with nail strips included? I got the "It Girl" box and tried the nail strips last week. I'm curious to see what anyone else had to say about them? I was not a fan at all. They were basically stickers...you could get the same effect by going to the store buying a pack of stickers and cutting them in the shape of your nail, stick them on and put topcoat over it. I guess I was just expecting something more along the lines of Incoco. Since Julep specializes in nail prodcuts only I expect every nail product they send me to be pretty stellar. I am super disappointed with them this month, don't know that I will keep this service up.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2011)

I got American Beauty which was body creme, a nail polish and top coat. The colors are pretty but I don't think I'm going to continue on with them in January. I have until the 25th to make my mind up. At $21-something it's a bit pricey for such little nail polish.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah I think it would be more worthwhile if it were between $10 and $15 a month. The first box for $5 is totally worth it though.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2011)

I absolutely agree. If the price point per month was $10 to $15 and NO tax then it's be fine but $21+ no... the more I think about it the more disenchanted I am with them. I pay less for China Glaze and OPI than I do with their products.


----------



## xokrysten (Dec 19, 2011)

I love nail polish, but I wouldn't be able to spend $19.99 a month.

Last night I found a code (SHAREON) that makes the first box worth $0.01. I signed up of course! I'm classic with a twist, so hopefully the colors that I receive are decent looking.


----------



## oOliveColored (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish I had seen this earlier. I just ordered a box with the $5 code and I'll probably use this one with a different card next month.

I'm definitely excited because I love nail polish, but I cannot justify $20 a month for julep polish.
 



> Originally Posted by *xokrysten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love nail polish, but I wouldn't be able to spend $19.99 a month.
> 
> Last night I found a code (SHAREON) that makes the first box worth $0.01. I signed up of course! I'm classic with a twist, so hopefully the colors that I receive are decent looking.


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 20, 2011)

How did everyone like the pulls for this month? I was really disappointed by having "Carrie" in my "Bombshell" box, but then I ended up seeing It-Girl, with the color I LOVED in "Bombshell" minus the pink -- and minus the body scrub! I'm pretty set in my ways on body scrub, and I really liked both of the other colors.

Also kudos to them for sending out the extra present for the first 5000 mavens! I think I'm probably in the first 50, lol, so that was awesome.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2011)

January's preview is out.



 

 

 





I opted to skip January even though I can get an extra polish. I don't think $21.something is worth three nail polishes and a body scrub.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have been trying to call all morning to cancel but I just keep getting sent to a voicemail.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been trying to call all morning to cancel but I just keep getting sent to a voicemail.


Just skip the month to make sure you won't be charged.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've done that for the past 2 months, I was hoping I would just end my sub now so I can stop worrying about remembering to skip it.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just skip the month to make sure you won't be charged.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL I totally understand. I need to cancel mine as well. Too expensive and I can't justify the price for such a small amount of polish.


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 22, 2011)

I just signed up Julep Maven, using a code "ShareOn", and paid* 1 cent *




 (including shipping). 

I hope this is risk free lol!

Since I signed up today (22Dec), am I getting the December box, or the January box? 

Does anyone know?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2011)

Semi-risk free. You will now be charged $19.99 a month (plus any applicable tax) each month if you don't skip the month by the 25th. So if you don't want to be charged for January you better skip the box now or cancel otherwise on the 27th you'll be charged the full amount.


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 22, 2011)

Call  877.651.3292 Monday â€“ Friday 8am-5pm PST, Saturday 9am-1pm PST. 

Press* 3* for billing questions, someone will answer your call. 

Good luck!



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been trying to call all morning to cancel but I just keep getting sent to a voicemail.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 22, 2011)

I did call, during those times and everything, but I pressed 5 I think, the one that stated to press if you wanted to cancel.  And no one answered any time I called.
 



> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call  877.651.3292 Monday â€“ Friday 8am-5pm PST, Saturday 9am-1pm PST.
> 
> ...


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 22, 2011)

Since I subbed today (22Dec), I was confused if I'd be charged twice this month. 

So I decided to call Julep.

A lady was very helpful. She told me they are going to ship my box next week (yay!)

and my next payment will be charged on 27Jan for my Feb box.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thats great that they answered for you.  Im guessing they have different phone lines for different issues, and for some reason... no one wanted to pick up when I called in to cancel.
 



> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since I subbed today (22Dec), I was confused if I'd be charged twice this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 22, 2011)

I guess they wanted you to leave a message and phone number to get back to you, right? That's annoying. So go ahead and tell the answering machine that you'd like to cancel. Meanwhile, you need to provide your account name &amp; phone number and be sure to ask them to call you back for a confirmation. 

I am not sure how soon they'll call you back though, but a good company shouldn't avoid customers forever.



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats great that they answered for you.  Im guessing they have different phone lines for different issues, and for some reason... no one wanted to pick up when I called in to cancel.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 22, 2011)

1 cent! That's pretty awesome.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow- 1 cent is amazing!  Anyone have any idea how long that promo will be going on for?  I'd really like to get in on it but don't really want to order myself something at Christmas.

Also, is the intro bag different from the regular monthly bag?  I really love the colors shown for "it girl" on the website but NOT the colors shown in that January preview for "it girl."


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 23, 2011)

I got that promo code "ShareOn" from this video:

says they're giving this deal to the first 1000.


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 25, 2011)

You should get an intro box as well as a monthly box. And you pay by the month, so you'll usually actually get two boxes your first month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 25, 2011)

You sure?  Thats not how it worked when I did mine.  My first month was an intro box, and then I got the regular box the month after.
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should get an intro box as well as a monthly box. And you pay by the month, so you'll usually actually get two boxes your first month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 26, 2011)

Hmm... It may be based on when you sign up, then? I got my intro box + a regular box on one payment, and the regular box came about eight days after my intro box. It might have been the "next" box by that point, but I didn't get charged until my second regular/third total box.
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You sure?  Thats not how it worked when I did mine.  My first month was an intro box, and then I got the regular box the month after.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 26, 2011)

Interesting, did you use a code for the intro box?  I got the intro box for only 5 dollars so maybe thats why it wasnt 2 boxes in one payment?  Or maybe they made a mistake on your account and you just got lucky!
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm... It may be based on when you sign up, then? I got my intro box + a regular box on one payment, and the regular box came about eight days after my intro box. It might have been the "next" box by that point, but I didn't get charged until my second regular/third total box.


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, I used a $5 facebook code. Maybe I just got lucky. ::shruggle::


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you sure you werent charged for the regular box?  Thats interesting, but great for you!


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha, you made me go get my old bank records!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Definitely wasn't charged. I got my intro box around midmonth, and then got the same month's box as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bet it was a fluke, though -- I do remember being super excited when I got the regular box too, and I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 28, 2011)

lol, sorry.  Thats great though!  If it is a fluke, it was a great fluke!
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, you made me go get my old bank records!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Definitely wasn't charged. I got my intro box around midmonth, and then got the same month's box as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bet it was a fluke, though -- I do remember being super excited when I got the regular box too, and I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## glamigirl (Dec 28, 2011)

my first post(yay!)

was wondering if you get a confirmation email when they send out box?


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep! I just got my shipping confirmation this morning.

Some late subscribers have to wait for the three-polish trio to arrive because it is on backorder, so hopefully yours will get shipped soon!


----------



## antonella (Dec 28, 2011)

yayyyyy!!!!! i got my 1 cent julep box thx so much for this promo code


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2012)

BTW I created a group to discuss all the subscription services out there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't created a thread for Julep but anyone is welcome to join the group and start a thread on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/11/subscription-sampling-programs


----------



## Amber204 (Jan 4, 2012)

If those hand scrubs are as good as some of the one's I buy which are $25 and that's all you get than it is well worth the twenty dollars. I love how smooth your hand are after using those scrubs!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2012)

I posted my November/December review in the new Subscriptions group for those curious.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122907/review-julep-maven-november-and-decembers-boxes


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 10, 2012)

*I just joined Julep today with the "January" promo code for $5.  I just want to try it out once and then cancel.  I hope I don't have a hard time to cancel.*


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

i hope not either...  im going to have faith and say it will be just fine...  what were your quiz results?  im american beauty...
 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I just joined Julep today with the "January" promo code for $5.  I just want to try it out once and then cancel.  I hope I don't have a hard time to cancel.*


----------



## Pancua (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I just joined Julep today with the "January" promo code for $5.  I just want to try it out once and then cancel.  I hope I don't have a hard time to cancel.*


I did too, here is hoping!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

and what were you quiz results????

 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did too, here is hoping!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and what were you quiz results????



Mine was American Beauty, yours?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

*cool.. i want everyone to know about the cool julep 1st box discount! share the wealth!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  did you like the polish? i heard you use 1 coat not 2?  i wish i could afford to get it every month..  i wonder if i wait a few months and sign up again i could use the promo code again! hmm...  i actually may do the quizz again and answer differently and have my boyfriend get me one  its not like they can discriminate cuz hes a guy! right?????*

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW I created a group to discuss all the subscription services out there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't created a thread for Julep but anyone is welcome to join the group and start a thread on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/11/subscription-sampling-programs


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2012)

It depends on the polish. I received a purple one in December, can't recall the name off hand, and it took more two coats but I didn't have a proper manicure and base on so that might have affected the polish.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 11, 2012)

american beauty also..    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was American Beauty, yours?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

I wasn't expecting a box so soon! I just got shipment confirmation for my order! Excited!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 11, 2012)

Out of the 4 Julep polishes I've received so far, all of them have only required 1 coat. Even when I was applying them on top of my pink and white acrylics, just 1 coat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *cool.. i want everyone to know about the cool julep 1st box discount! share the wealth!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  did you like the polish? i heard you use 1 coat not 2?  i wish i could afford to get it every month..  i wonder if i wait a few months and sign up again i could use the promo code again! hmm...  i actually may do the quizz again and answer differently and have my boyfriend get me one  its not like they can discriminate cuz hes a guy! right?????*


----------



## Keng (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, it depends on the polish if it'll be a 1-coater or not. I have 9 polishes so far, and a good portion of that are 1-coaters. When I get a bottle that's a bit runny, I just make sure to roll it between my palms, and by the time I open it again, it's thicker. Although that trick didn't work for Megan (one of the January polishes) for me -- I think it took 3 coats when I applied it on? And even then it didn't look as awesome as I was hoping for it to be (it was the color I was most excited for, too). :/ I haven't gone on to actually test the wear of the formula, though (I got a bit crazy with buying nail polish last month, lol, so they're all clamoring to be tried on XD)..


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 11, 2012)

*I am American Beauty too!  I got an email confirmation saying my bag has been shipped today.  Woot Woot! *

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope not either...  im going to have faith and say it will be just fine...  what were your quiz results?  im american beauty...


----------



## AnnieXO (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got my first box! I got American Beauty - Anne, Maria, and 3 fl oz Age Defying Hand Brightener. Also sample sachets of SPF 30 hand cream and the Glycolic Hand Scrub.

Here are some pictures including swatches (I know I was unable to find any swatches of Maria online). Maria is a very gorgeous metallic "platinum Rose" shade, as described. Both went on a little streaky, but I was trying to apply one thick coat for full opacity ... haha, I have no patience. I was really impressed with the drying time on these, especially Maria! I tested Anne too soon, hence the slight smudge.





I would say my swatches show Maria pretty true to color, but not so much with Anne. Other people have done a better job of capturing that shade! Love both of them. The hand cream is really silky and smells nice. I wonder if it will actually brighten - that would be nice because my hands are pretty dark compared to my NC25 complexion! (So hard to be good about putting sunscreen on the hands when you wash your hands throughout the day!)













$22/month for a full price box is not really in my budget now (I used $5 code JANUARY) but I love that I get a preview of the available boxes first and have time to skip the month, so I will probably not cancel altogether.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 12, 2012)

Anne is GORGEOUS!


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 12, 2012)

I would love to get it every month but with the other subscription programs (myglam, bb, test tube, and green grab bag




) it starts adding up!, and this is the most expensive one. I might start skipping every other month. I can't wait to see next month's colors, maybe that will help me decide!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

Maria looks like one of Revlon foil polishes.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 13, 2012)

got mine too!!!!   i am also an american beauty   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 13, 2012)

*I got my first box in today!  Wow, that was quick.  I just signed up with them this week.  That is awesome.  I received the American Beauty box.  I love both colors of nail polish and the hand cream feels &amp; smells great.  Now I just need to decide if I should pay the $19.99/ month to continue....  *


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 13, 2012)

*I am on the same page with you except I only have myglam and birchbox subscriptions.  And this monthly fee is as much as those two put together.  Decisions, decisions...  I may keep it for another month and skip every other month from there on.*
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to get it every month but with the other subscription programs (myglam, bb, test tube, and green grab bag
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 13, 2012)

you can put your sub on hold month by month is you want to..  the info is on the letter that came with package..  i LOVE the lotion! it smells so good!

 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I got my first box in today!  Wow, that was quick.  I just signed up with them this week.  That is awesome.  I received the American Beauty box.  I love both colors of nail polish and the hand cream feels &amp; smells great.  Now I just need to decide if I should pay the $19.99/ month to continue....  *


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 13, 2012)

ooopsss.. you already said that..  i missed your second post.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you can put your sub on hold month by month is you want to..  the info is on the letter that came with package..  i LOVE the lotion! it smells so good!








> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I am on the same page with you except I only have myglam and birchbox subscriptions.  And this monthly fee is as much as those two put together.  Decisions, decisions...  I may keep it for another month and skip every other month from there on.*


----------



## aime711 (Jan 13, 2012)

My first post ever after months of lurking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I just want to share that the 1cent promotion is back, with the promotion code NEWYEAR2012. I have just ordered mine 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 13, 2012)

cool!   which one ar eyou getting????

 



> Originally Posted by *aime711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first post ever after months of lurking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> I just want to share that the 1cent promotion is back, with the promotion code NEWYEAR2012. I have just ordered mine 30 minutes ago.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 13, 2012)

Such a good deal. Hopefully nobody tries to buy 50 1-cent bags this time LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *aime711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first post ever after months of lurking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> I just want to share that the 1cent promotion is back, with the promotion code NEWYEAR2012. I have just ordered mine 30 minutes ago.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## bigwhitesky (Jan 14, 2012)

Omg yes, saw it a few hours ago in my inbox and couldn't resist..

As I'm new to this, could anyone clarify this?

from Julep maven site:

Quote: As a Julep maven, your credit card is charged when you place your initial Maven order.  If you sign up before the 18th of the month, you will be charged again on the 27th of that same month.  If you sign up after the 18thof the month, you will be charged on the 27th of the following month.  To avoid being charged, you can login to your account between the 20th and 24th to Skip the Month. If you wish to cancel, you must do so by the 24th at 11:59pm (PST) to avoid being charged on the 27th. 
So unless I skip this month, I will be charged twice for one box? or two boxes? I am guessing that the 1 cent deal is for the first box only? I'd be grateful for any clarifications.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bigwhitesky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg yes, saw it a few hours ago in my inbox and couldn't resist..
> 
> ...


The 1 cent deal is for the initial box they'll send you for January. If you don't skip by the 25th (must skip by the 25th) you'll be charged the full price on the 27th for February's box.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 14, 2012)

My Julep Maven box came in! I *love* the purple color. 

I am not a huge fan of pink but I may try it on and see what happens. Yay!


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 14, 2012)

love all the great pics of the anne nailpolish!   was about to purchase it when i logged into my account and realized  that i was able to purchase the jan american beauty box in addition to  other previous leftover boxes from the last couple of months!  wasn't aware that they offer that feature-it seems like such a better deal than buying the nailpolishes or lotions separately.


----------



## bigwhitesky (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 1 cent deal is for the initial box they'll send you for January. If you don't skip by the 25th (must skip by the 25th) you'll be charged the full price on the 27th for February's box.


 Thank you!!

All these pretty colors, can't wait.. &gt;&lt;


----------



## aime711 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Zadidoll for the explanation...I am planning on skipping next month, since i can't afford it every month at $20/box. I am a "Classic with a Twist," but since I have polishes that  resemble the colors for my option this month, I choose "Bombshell" instead. BUT (again) now that i see Pancua's polishes, I want to change my mind again. I kinda like that pink with shimmer better than the seemingly matte pink in my kit. *sigh* never ending story of girls and polishes...lol


----------



## Animekitten (Jan 15, 2012)

So I just had to sign up since it only cost me a penny. I got it girl. I'll most likely not get any more after that just because I dont have the money to keep up with 6 subscriptions.


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Can we sign up for a second account?  I sooo want to take advantage of the $.01 special.  




*


----------



## Pancua (Jan 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Can we sign up for a second account?  I sooo want to take advantage of the $.01 special.
> 
> ...


i think you would have to use someone else's mailing info. Any close family nearby?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 16, 2012)

*I could probably use my work address.  It wouldn't be a big deal.  That way I can choose whether I want the American Beauty or Bombshell box for each month.  I am so bad!  This is addicting.  I really liked the nail polishes and I didn't think I was going to like it so much!  LOL   What is a girl to do????   



*


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys --

For those of you who want to try it but can't afford a box every month, remember that you can always "skip" the box instead of canceling outright. You won't be charged.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

I just happened to come upon this and think the colors are SO cute!!!! Is that penny deal really with no strings attached? If I pay today can I just cancel a few days later with no penalties?

I took the quiz and got "It Girl", has anyone seen what those colors are like yet? Thanks


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 18, 2012)

if you do let me know! i wonder if  they would notice billing address is the same??  hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. i love it too!

 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Can we sign up for a second account?  I sooo want to take advantage of the $.01 special.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 18, 2012)

The Julep Maven membership is hassle-free, risk-free, and best of all- there is absolutely no commitment! We offer you multiple options to get the most of your membership without the stress of commitment. If you are discontent with the products we have selected for your beauty editor Sneak Peek Box, you can easily try a new style. If, for whatever reason, you still donâ€™t want to receive your Sneak Peek Box for the month, you can gift your box to a girlfriend, skip the month, or cancel your membership at any time, free of charge!* There is no hidden or binding commitment- after all, YOU are our favorite beauty editor so you deserve the best treatment!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't think they'll notice if you use the same address to ship because I used the November promo code for my $5 and then for my daughter's. The difference was our names on our accounts and that I set her up her own account under her email.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 18, 2012)

cool! im sending one to summer!!  hahahaaaaaa

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think they'll notice if you use the same address to ship because I used the November promo code for my $5 and then for my daughter's. The difference was our names on our accounts and that I set her up her own account under her email.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 18, 2012)

i just signed up summer.. took me 3x doing the quiz to get a different result than american beauty..i answered different everytime..she finally got bombshell, which is what i wanted.. i tried to get jan box below (i wanted the scrub) but have to get the intro box which has the lotion.  i do like the lotion so it wont go to waste....  i am wondering if i should have waited? i hope i can cancel febs box since its so close to date to opt to skip next month...  hmmmmmmmmmmmm..  i tried the 1 cent code and it didnt work..  ...had to use january...(i dont have to pay the tax tho.. so thats cool!!)

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> January's preview is out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm really thinking I want to try this I just cant decide between "It girl" and "Boho Glam". Has anyone tried out the yellow from boho? I'm interested to see how it looks on


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm trying to check out using the penny code and its saying its no longer valid. Anyone know if it's expired?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 18, 2012)

Maven Boutique  (intro boxes)
 
 




American Beauty Intro Box 
$19.99

 




Boho Glam Intro Box 
$19.99

 




Bombshell Intro Box 
$19.99

 




Classic with a Twist Intro Box 
$19.99

 




It Girl Intro Box 
$19.99
 those are the intro boxes...  you get a lotion instead of the scrub...  the lotion smells wonderful!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 18, 2012)

i just tried to use it earler tonight and it has expired.  you can use code JANUARY and bag will be $5.
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to check out using the penny code and its saying its no longer valid. Anyone know if it's expired?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 18, 2012)

After trying out all the Zoya polishes I got, I decided to cancel my Julep Maven account. While I love the hand cream they sent along, the polishes were just too thick for my tastes. I am in absolutely love with the Zoya polishes and at $20 a month (plus tax), I figure I could use that money to get some of the Zoya polishes currently on my list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Jan 19, 2012)

After seeing Anne, I had to join. Can't resist purple polish


----------



## Souly (Jan 19, 2012)

Code NEWYEAR2012  worked yesterday for a penny


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Code NEWYEAR2012  worked yesterday for a penny



Yesterday for me it said "discount code used is either invalid or expired". I just tried again and it says the same thing. That's weird


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 19, 2012)

i did my toes anne.   its a great color...  the newyear code didnt work for me..  had to use january for $5...   still not bad..  hope you like your products!!  the hand cream is fabulous!!!!!!!

 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After seeing Anne, I had to join. Can't resist purple polish








> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Code NEWYEAR2012  worked yesterday for a penny


----------



## Pancua (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i did my toes anne.   its a great color...  the newyear code didnt work for me..  had to use january for $5...   still not bad..  hope you like your products!!  the hand cream is fabulous!!!!!!!


 I completely agree, I love the hand cream. I'm sad the nail polish didnt work for me but Zoya will comfort me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

From Julep's Facebook wall:



Julep Nail Parlor The wait is ALMOST over . . . Our February Maven box email goes out TOMORROW. And as a special treat, this month we're surprising 100 lucky Mavens with a Golden Box of Mystery filled with over $100 of Julep treats to help get you red-carpet ready. If you are a Maven receiving a box this month, you're automatically entered to win a Golden Box of Mystery!! I can't wait to share the email with you tomorrow. XOXO Jane Park


----------



## Pancua (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From Julep's Facebook wall:


Doh! And here I just canceled my order. Ah well.


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 19, 2012)

Ohhh! A golden box sounds so exquisite and mysterious! I guess I Won't be skipping this upcoming month








> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From Julep's Facebook wall:


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 19, 2012)

yay!! i wanna win!!!!!!!!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From Julep's Facebook wall:


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 20, 2012)

*I hope I get one.  I took a sneak peek at my box and I love the colors.  *

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From Julep's Facebook wall:


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have any of you guys referred people to the program?  I referred 4 people so it's saying I have 2 free months, but then it also says that if those people don't remain members for at least 30 days, my free months will be void.  However it also says that free months start applying to this coming month and that if you skip a free month you lose it.  Does that mean that if I take a free month, and my referrals don't stay for 30 days, they then charge me $20 after the fact?  I emailed them a few days ago to ask but have not heard back, so wondering if any of you have had experience with this.  Thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have any of you guys referred people to the program?  I referred 4 people so it's saying I have 2 free months, but then it also says that if those people don't remain members for at least 30 days, my free months will be void.  However it also says that free months start applying to this coming month and that if you skip a free month you lose it.  Does that mean that if I take a free month, and my referrals don't stay for 30 days, they then charge me $20 after the fact?  I emailed them a few days ago to ask but have not heard back, so wondering if any of you have had experience with this.  Thanks!


I referred two people and got $15 for each person for a total of a $30 credit which came to me as a promo code. Other than no idea.


----------



## Animekitten (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh i hope i win a golden box!!  Im not skipping since i want rachel.  Been looking for a copper color.


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks... sounds like you got a different promo from what they are offering now.  Under the "share on" tab in my account, I only see the option to refer 2 people to get 1 free month.  Maybe I'll try calling them since they haven't responded to my email...
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I referred two people and got $15 for each person for a total of a $30 credit which came to me as a promo code. Other than no idea.


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 20, 2012)

*I got a co-worker and my boss to join.  But I didn't realize there was a referral link when my co-worker signed up.  I found the link afterwards and gave it to my boss to join and I got credit for her's.  I wonder if I could still get credit for my co-worker??  hmm*


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After seeing Anne, I had to join. Can't resist purple polish



I am the exact same way! If it's a purple polish I'm 150% sold lol


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jan 22, 2012)

I received a Sneak Peak  bag because I will be having a giveaway. I only applied one coat when I should have applied two like I usually do.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 23, 2012)

_guess i wont be getting a second box for 5 bucks..   got this email today..  oh well..   i tried...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

We recently received order from you for an introductory Maven box. While we are excited that you love our Maven program, unfortunately only one discounted Maven box is allowed per household, for first time Mavens, and it seems as if that offer has already been redeemed. Our system might have cancelled this order for one of the following reasons:

1. There is an active Maven account or a previous Maven account.
2. An account with the same billing and/or shipping address has already redeemed a discounted offer.
3. An account with this same name has already redeemed a discounted offer.
4. An account with this same email has already redeemed a discounted offer.

Your additional introductory boxes will be cancelled and are not scheduled to be shipped out. If you wish, you may submit a request to re-process the order with the full price of $19.99.

If you feel you have received this notification in error or have any questions or concerns, please reach out to us within 48 hours and weâ€™d be happy to look further into your account.


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 23, 2012)

I guess you could try contacting them to see, but I have not had luck getting in contact with them.  I emailed them a week ago with no response, and when I call it immediately directs me to a machine asking me to leave a message if I want to cancel (even though I didn't select the option to cancel membership).  So I just skipped my next month even though it might have been free because I don't want to risk getting charged $20 for it.
 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I got a co-worker and my boss to join.  But I didn't realize there was a referral link when my co-worker signed up.  I found the link afterwards and gave it to my boss to join and I got credit for her's.  I wonder if I could still get credit for my co-worker??  hmm*


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't forget. Tomorrow is the last day to skip the month of Feb for those who don't want a box next month OTHERWISE you'll be charged on the 27th.


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 29, 2012)

I got an answer to my email from them, for anyone else who is wondering.  They said that since at least 2 of the people I referred were still signed up at the time of selecting the February box, I would get February's box for free.  Interesting since I don't think those people have been signed up for 30 days which it says they have to be on the website for me to get credit.  I got a ship notice for Feb. and they didn't charge me so it looks like what they said in the email is correct.


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 29, 2012)

I ended up using my gift certif from the old referal system to buy the February Box that has the purple in it, because I wanted to try out the Hair Glossing product, and it's $16 on its own! I'd rather spend the $3 extra dollars and get a nail polish I don't have, along with the hair product. Looks like I'm going to have 3 bottles of Oscar, and the Cuticle Oil, but that's okay. I also ordered Elizabeth because I really want that color too. I should have just spent the extra $5 to get the other two polish colors along with it, but that's okay. 

So it's kind of ridiculous because that means I'll get 3 boxes this month, since I liked my American Beauty and Boho Glam boxes and kept them too. I'm hoping I get a golden box, but I don't really have great luck with stuff like that, so we'll see! 

It's nice of them to do that contest though.


----------



## azndlangel (Jan 30, 2012)

Bahhh. I wish I liked this brand more. That or that they shipped other brands or something. Totally didn't like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 30, 2012)

did you get a box already?  if so which one..  what didnt you like??

 



> Originally Posted by *azndlangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahhh. I wish I liked this brand more. That or that they shipped other brands or something. Totally didn't like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2012)

Julep is actually a manicure/pedicure salon in the Seattle, WA area so they're focused on selling their own products. It's like Jonathan (of Blow Out fame) made and sold his products for his salons (he's since closed his salons to focus on private clientele and his hair care line).

Looks like my own box has finally moved. lol I saw they issued me a shipping label last week which worked for a day before it stopped. I should get my box tomorrow or day after since I'm in WA state.

Tracking info: Class: First-Class MailÂ®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
Status: Processed through USPS Sort Facility

Your item was processed through our SEATTLE, WA 98168 facility on January 30, 2012 at 4:10 pm. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

wrong post edit. lol


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 31, 2012)

I checked my tracking number and I am receiving my Feb maven box today and it's not even Feb yet. Their shipping service so far is phenemonal especially compared to other subscription companies. It makes me feel like a little kid, but I hope that I'm one of the 500 who will receive a special Golden Box! I should find out in about 3 hours


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery!

Detailed Results:
Out for Delivery, January 31, 2012, 7:48 am, , WA
Sorting Complete, January 31, 2012, 7:38 am, , WA
Arrival at Post Office, January 31, 2012, 4:36 am, , WA
Depart USPS Sort Facility, January 30, 2012, , WA
Processed through USPS Sort Facility, January 30, 2012, 11:44 pm, , WA
Depart USPS Sort Facility, January 30, 2012, SEATTLE, WA 98168
Processed through USPS Sort Facility, January 30, 2012, 4:10 pm, SEATTLE, WA 98168

It's here! I didn't realize the time and when I looked down after posting the above I realized Bill (mailman) should have been here by now.

I chose the It Girl box this month and my "special" item was a chocolate bar in the shape of an Oscar. Boo. I didn't get a special golden box. I'm going to cancel because I just can't justify spending almost $22 a month on a box of three polishes that are the size of a Zoya mini polish.


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok I'm kind of confused. I got a black makeup bag with the hand scrub with a filer and a few nail polish but not my maven box. I think I ordered this previously a little while back. This means my kit is still being shipped or maybe they got the order mixed up. I guess I will contact customer service so I can figure out what's going on!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2012)

That is confusing MakeupA. What box were you expecting this month?

Here are the polishes from the It Girl box that I received today. Pretty colors, I've tried on two of three (not the gold glitter one) but my god these stink to high heaven. I have such a headache from just painting two of my nails. I couldn't get to the glitter because the smell was VERY strong.


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 31, 2012)

Those are gorgeous! I'm usually All American Beauty but I switched to It Girl this month. I figured out what happened! Lol I guess I've been so busy ordering various gwp items that I completely forgot I ordered the hand scrub from Julep Maven back on Jan 2nd. That's what came in the mail today which I thought was my maven box. I received a second tracking# a few days ago but for some reason it didn't work or wasn't updated until today so hopefully I will get it some time next week! Whew!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 1, 2012)

*im kinda ticked at them....as fast as they shipped my first order, they are just as slow and giving me a refund..  they said they refunded my $5 (for the 2nd promo i tried to buy but they denied) last wed.  as of today i still dont have refund..  called today and she said she would email the girl that does refunds.. and would get soon..  took then hours to take $ from my acct, one day to email me saying i didnt qualify and couldnt get promo....and well over a week for refund....it is only $5 i know but its the point.....*


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 1, 2012)

lol my poor chocolate bar came completely melted... that's Arizona for ya.


----------



## channelzero (Feb 1, 2012)

Poor melty chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in AZ too but mine came intact...my mail guy comes late in the day so maybe that's why.

I got the Boho Glam box this month, and I really like both of the colors. For $20 I won't do every month, but it's still a neat little present.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2012)

Eww! But Arizona isn't THAT hot yet!
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol my poor chocolate bar came completely melted... that's Arizona for ya.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 1, 2012)

julep sent out chocolate?  never saw a candy bar in a wrapper like that..  hmmmmmmmmmm..  let me know if its yummy!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2012)

This is what the chocolate bar looks like. At first I was like "WTH is THAT suppose to be" I had to tilt it to see it's an Oscar with the Julep Maven logo embossed on it. Frankly at the cost of making those chocolates I rather would have had another nail polish or sample packets.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeh, I am really glad I canceled my sub. I'm not sure their product is worth the monthly expense. (Except the hand lotion, I love that!)


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 2, 2012)

oh ok.. so they had them made..  i was a little confused...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  your polishes are great tho!

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the chocolate bar looks like. At first I was like "WTH is THAT suppose to be" I had to tilt it to see it's an Oscar with the Julep Maven logo embossed on it. Frankly at the cost of making those chocolates I rather would have had another nail polish or sample packets.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 2, 2012)

Speaking of promos... There's a new one. Another "mystery box".



> Treat your girlfriend (or yourself) to a Valentineâ€™s Day surprise.  Julepâ€™s Valentineâ€™s Day Mystery Box will include anywhere from $60 to $200 worth of Julepâ€™s BEST SELLERS including two Julep Nail Color and Julep bonus gifts.  Use discount code: VALENTINE at checkout for promotional pricing.  Only 1000 available!


 Valentine's Day Box of Mystery $60. Use their promo code Valentine and it's $19.99. I DID buy it but only because I had an old voucher for $30 to use so out of pocket it was free. We'll see what I get. I'll be annoyed if it's two polishes and one of their scrubs again.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of promos... There's a new one. Another "mystery box".
> 
> Valentine's Day Box of Mystery $60. Use their promo code Valentine and it's $19.99. I DID buy it but only because I had an old voucher for $30 to use so out of pocket it was free. We'll see what I get. I'll be annoyed if it's two polishes and one of their scrubs again.


Considering that is what one of their normal boxes cost, yeah. I'd be pissed.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 2, 2012)

It's been an unusually warm winter. I believe on Sunday afternoon it was low 80's. My winter outfits are totally getting jipped.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eww! But Arizona isn't THAT hot yet!


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 2, 2012)

I got both my boxes yesterday in the mail. the colors are all really pretty, but oscar isn't what i was expecting at all. it's just a regular gold glitter, i thought it was going to have flakes in it instead, because the original photos make it look like the pieces are larger than they actually are.

the chocolate bar is not exciting to me, i dont like dark chocolate at all and would have rather had something else instead.

Im actually happy I didn't get a gold surprise box, because I get two boxes for my subscription, and then I ended up ordering elizabeth and the bombshell box last week since i wanted to get that color, and to get the hair product. so I practically have the whole gold box anyways!

i did end up using gift cerfif monies to buy a Valentines Mystery Box, so we'll see what I get in it! Hopefully colors I don't own. I have over 40 of their colors because of the Maven Program, ordering sets last year, and the mystery boxes in dec.


----------



## Souly (Feb 2, 2012)

Twist my arm...just ordered a mystery box. I really need to cancel my account after this


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's been an unusually warm winter. I believe on Sunday afternoon it was low 80's. My winter outfits are totally getting jipped.


 Send up some of that heat! It's not freezing cold anymore but I wouldn't mind if the weather was in the high 60s to 70s.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 5, 2012)

Did anyone else get the hair top coat in their box this month? I had bombshell so I was expecting it. I love the smell, but my hair is really curly so I don't really notice it doing anything special. I think it would be nice if I flat ironed my hair, but I don't ever do that.


----------



## BE11AVIDA (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone wanting to try julep maven box they have a promo for a intro box. Pay $1.00 using OSCARINTRO. I just signed up but probably will cancel after intro. I feel bad spending so much on 2 small nail polishes but for a dollar, it's a steal.


----------



## tevans (Feb 11, 2012)

Is Julep automatically renewed each month like birch box ? I just ordered my first box for $5.00 but after reading yalls reviews I don't know I'd they're worth the $20.00. Any further insight into Julep will be helpful ? Thanks


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is Julep automatically renewed each month like birch box ? I just ordered my first box for $5.00 but after reading yalls reviews I don't know I'd they're worth the $20.00.
> 
> Any further insight into Julep will be helpful ? Thanks


Yes, they automatically rebill every month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

You get the option to skip the month though, you just have to log in and select that.


----------



## kelliq (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BE11AVIDA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone wanting to try julep maven box they have a promo for a intro box. Pay $1.00 using OSCARINTRO. I just signed up but probably will cancel after intro. I feel bad spending so much on 2 small nail polishes but for a dollar, it's a steal.



Oooh thanks for the intro code! It worked for me just now and I'll be getting "It Girl." Like you I'll probably cancel before my next billing. $20 seems like so much for a couple of nail polishes, but $1.00 is awesome


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmm...I wonder if I can use the promo code on a new account. LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...I wonder if I can use the promo code on a new account. LOL



I was going to try to send it to my work address lol.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 15, 2012)

on the site it shows it girl coming with a creme grey polish called meryl instead of the blue one that you received. did you notice that?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is confusing MakeupA. What box were you expecting this month?
> 
> Here are the polishes from the It Girl box that I received today. Pretty colors, I've tried on two of three (not the gold glitter one) but my god these stink to high heaven. I have such a headache from just painting two of my nails. I couldn't get to the glitter because the smell was VERY strong.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

No I didn't notice but you're right. It's suppose to be Meryl.

http://www.julep.com/mavens-only/february-it-girl-box 





Rachel Julep Nail Vernis - Warm rich copper shimmer
Oscar Julep Nail Vernis - Sparkle like a star with this ultra chic, multi-dimensional gold glitter 
Meryl Julep Nail Vernis - The perfect neutral, sophisticated gray crÃ¨me


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 15, 2012)

i tried it..   since the billing name/address was the same..  (i used my cats name for the acct &amp; boyfriends address for shipping) they denied it..  it went thru initially then the next day i got an email saying 'one per household'.... oh well..  try it tho!  you may slip thru the cracks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...I wonder if I can use the promo code on a new account. LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i tried it..   since the billing name/address was the same..  (i used my cats name for the acct &amp; boyfriends address for shipping) they denied it..  it went thru initially then the next day i got an email saying 'one per household'.... oh well..  try it tho!  you may slip thru the cracks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I might try shipping it to work and using a credit card with my mom's name on it...hmmm.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I might try shipping it to work and using a credit card with my mom's name on it...hmmm.


Im going to see if I can use a friend's address and my BFs CC to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 15, 2012)

good luck ladies!  i hope it works! do share what you get if it does!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I might try shipping it to work and using a credit card with my mom's name on it...hmmm.








> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im going to see if I can use a friend's address and my BFs CC to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myrmillonis (Feb 15, 2012)

If i sign up with for the cheaper first box can i cancel it before they charge me for a second box?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *myrmillonis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If i sign up with for the cheaper first box can i cancel it before they charge me for a second box?



You always get the option to skip with julep, and yup, you can cancel immediately. They have AMAZING customer service and are very reputable, in my experience.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been on the fence and finally decided to jump in.  I got my first box coming to me for $5.00


----------



## Pancua (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *myrmillonis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If i sign up with for the cheaper first box can i cancel it before they charge me for a second box?


Yes, that is what I did.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't wait to check out March's selections  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to check out March's selections  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



When do they show March's? I selected the American Beauty intro, so will I receive 2 boxes next month?  I'm still searching thru the nitty gritty details of how this whole thing works.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> When do they show March's? I selected the American Beauty intro, so will I receive 2 boxes next month?  I'm still searching thru the nitty gritty details of how this whole thing works.


I think you will unless you skip the month. From their FAQs: _When you first become a Julep Maven, we ship your introductory box right away. Monthly Maven boxes ship from the 28th of each month.  _

When do I make my selection?

Right away! After you take our Julep Maven Style Quiz, weâ€™ll instantly determine which style of beauty editor you most resemble and personally select products for your sneak peek box. You can then login and immediately place your order to receive your first Julep Maven Sneak Peek Box! Once a Julep Maven, you will be notified on the 20th of the month by email with a preview of the products weâ€™ve handpicked for your upcoming beauty editor Sneak Peek Box.

So yeah, they'll ship your intro box immediately and then you'll get to pick from March's selection on the 20th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 16, 2012)

I just blogged about their latest $1 promo going on but like I said in my blog I can't justify almost $22 on nail polish but $1 it's a great deal to at least try.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you will unless you skip the month. From their FAQs: _When you first become a Julep Maven, we ship your introductory box right away. Monthly Maven boxes ship from the 28th of each month.  _
> ...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah, it's a bit pricey. I get my Julep shipments for free all year so I don't have to worry about the cost factor for awhile.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it's a bit pricey. I get my Julep shipments for free all year so I don't have to worry about the cost factor for awhile.



WOW!!!!!!! 



  How in the world did you manage that? 



  Really?  One year free?  AMAZING


----------



## calexxia (Feb 16, 2012)

For some reason, it's REFUSING to take my state in the shipping address...won't even let me enter anything in there (and clicking "use billing address" isn't working either). Thing is...I just won the full Oscars Collection, so I *could* (SHOULD) wait until there is another promo, but a buck for the cuticle oil doesn't seem like a bad deal...and I'd still have two extra polishes. Hrmm....


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's pretty awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 10 people signed up through my blog using my discount code so they gave me a free year.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's pretty awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 10 people signed up through my blog using my discount code so they gave me a free year.



hot darn! I have got to get on getting these referrals lol. That was super awesome of them. I know julep is a little expensive, but they are another service I love because they respond to my tweets, email back promptly, etc.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 16, 2012)

I just signed up last night and already received a shipping notice! Man.......other monthly subs should really pay attention to how Julep runs their company!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up last night and already received a shipping notice! Man.......other monthly subs should really pay attention to how Julep runs their company!



It will get to you so fast, too. Mine came in two days and I live on the opposite of the country.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you know where they're shipped from?  I'm in Phoenix so curious how long till I get it.  I'm sooooo excited now!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know where they're shipped from?  I'm in Phoenix so curious how long till I get it.  I'm sooooo excited now!



Well, I know they are seattle based so I assumed from there. But I could be wrong?


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I know they are seattle based so I assumed from there. But I could be wrong?



That would be awesome!!!!!! I'm so used to being one of the last ones to receive my monthly subs so getting a timely box would be a nice change for me


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

Well they bill on the 28th, and I got my February box on the 1st or 2nd, its that fast!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 16, 2012)

Julep is relatively fast but I'm in the same state. Julep ships from Seattle and the major mailing hub for the UPS and USPS is at Sea-Tac.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep is relatively fast but I'm in the same state. Julep ships from Seattle and the major mailing hub for the UPS and USPS is at Sea-Tac.



I'm in Maryland and they have gotten me most of my packages in 2-3 days. I think that shipping is why they are more expensive, but to me it is worth it!


----------



## myrmillonis (Feb 16, 2012)

Does anyone have a discount code for the $5 month or something similar? I was just going to get a random one off line but i rather get someone a something for a referral


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 16, 2012)

Type in girlyenthusiast (that's her handle here too) in the promo box.  It will automatically reduce your box to 5.00.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 16, 2012)

The one I posted is for $1.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 16, 2012)

> Type in girlyenthusiast (that's her handle here too) in the promo box. Â It will automatically reduce your box to 5.00.


 I'm not sure if that code still works or not lol. It may have expired.


----------



## mishtastic (Feb 17, 2012)

I got two boxes (one for me in NY and one for my mom in CA) for $0.01 each using COLORS2012. Should still work...


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't believe this but my box is already here in Phoenix!  Should be delivered tomorrow (jumps up and down with excitement!)


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe this but my box is already here in Phoenix!  Should be delivered tomorrow (jumps up and down with excitement!)



Wow impressive!


----------



## kelliq (Feb 20, 2012)

I loved February's It Girl box, but March... not so much. I am thinking of trying out Bombshell this month instead. 





I am not a huge fan of lavender polishes, and Jodie is... bleh. Melissa is intriguing, but I like everything in Bombshell. If I'm going to pay $20, I want to like it all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 20, 2012)

Why don't I ever get these emails?!

I like these colors SO much more than February's....If argan oil is involved I'm in. What date can we order the new boxes instead of this months?

Can someone post a pic of the other 3 styles if they got the email?


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 20, 2012)

All the boxes are up on the Julep site.

Nothing really caught my eye this month. Plus, I got the golden box last month with 8 polishes and placed an order with Zoya, so right now my wallet needs cash more than my nails need polish.



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why don't I ever get these emails?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 20, 2012)

ooo I like boho glam and Bombshell. Do they all come with the argan oil besides it girl?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2012)

It's "Win A Golden Box" time again and again greed is kicking in. lol







> "This month's golden box is a $178 value!"


----------



## Souly (Feb 20, 2012)

They all come with argan oil except it girl. I'm can't decide! I like them all except american beauty

 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooo I like boho glam and Bombshell. Do they all come with the argan oil besides it girl?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2012)

BTW - March discussion is up in the Subscriptions group for those interested. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124068/julep-maven-march-boxes/0_100


----------



## iugirl13 (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After trying out all the Zoya polishes I got, I decided to cancel my Julep Maven account. While I love the hand cream they sent along, the polishes were just too thick for my tastes. I am in absolutely love with the Zoya polishes and at $20 a month (plus tax), I figure I could use that money to get some of the Zoya polishes currently on my list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Did Julep give you any problems when you cancelled or were they okay with it?


----------

